# Mobile home water heater ??



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have never had to replace a water heater in a mobile home (electric) and came across one today. The inlet and outlet are on the side and it says "approved for use in manuf home" but other than the that it looks exactly the same.
What am I missing? Can a standard electric heater be used?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

yes a standard electric heater can be used. If it will fit the hole


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Ah, the subject of mobile homes. I have been there and done that, when it comes to them. It's like this - We do not perform any type of work on a mobile home. Especially when you do a service that is equal to the value of the mobile home itself.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks.
I did some checking and all the certifications match those of a standard and vice versa.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Ah, the subject of mobile homes. I have been there and done that, when it comes to them. It's like this - We do not perform any type of work on a mobile home. Especially when you do a service that is equal to the value of the mobile home itself.


This mobile park consists of 83 units and is pretty nice, all things considered:whistling2:.

Wouldn't mind getting my foot in the door there, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I do work for a few around here. One company has 3 parks with over 100 trailers. They have jacklegs do small stuff. I get called out for Meter leaks and main line clogs. Or anything late at night.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> This mobile park consists of 83 units and is pretty nice, all things considered:whistling2:.
> 
> Wouldn't mind getting my foot in the door there, we'll see what happens.


What may not work for me, may work for you. Good luck! You're going to need it. 

Oh, let me throw this in - :whistling2:

Have a nice day.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

The "Point of Use" water heaters that I have changed in mobile homes in the past were usually 120V heaters.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

You may want to check out your area I know in Nevada we have to have a special license to work on manufactured homes.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Ah, the subject of mobile homes. I have been there and done that, when it comes to them. It's like this - We do not perform any type of work on a mobile home. Especially when you do a service that is equal to the value of the mobile home itself.


Oh this made me laugh....

So true.....


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's great I'm using that one.


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

My service work is probably 5-10% mobile homes, luckily I have a dealer in mobile home parts right next door to my plumbing wholesaler. I just treat them like any other service call. There money is green. The worst mobile home jobs are when you have to remove all the PB pipe and re-pipe with PEX. I do about 1-3 of those a year.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

tnplumber said:


> My service work is probably 5-10% mobile homes, luckily I have a dealer in mobile home parts right next door to my plumbing wholesaler. I just treat them like any other service call. There money is green. The worst mobile home jobs are when you have to remove all the PB pipe and re-pipe with PEX. I do about 1-3 of those a year.


That's gotta be tough. There's not a lot of space under there. Easily a couple thousand for a job like that.


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> That's gotta be tough. There's not a lot of space under there. Easily a couple thousand for a job like that.


It does suck but, I usually try and make at least $1500 profit for a one day job, and I am a one man operation. In my area only about 10% of my "stick build homes" are on basements, so I am in a lot of crawl spaces anyway.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoy repipes under mobile homes.its peacefull just me and my radio, cocacola and copenhagen.i throw away the jump suit because theres no room to spit and turn my head to the side constantly, so my snuff just gets jetted right were it belongs on the chest ..yah it sucks because here in the desert there's nothing better than crawling in nests of rattlesnakes scorpions centipedes and black widows.but I don't mind because I almost went to college for entomology.infact I've kept a few desert loxosceles with me (desert recluse ).


----------

